# Freehand MX - Arbeit mit Texten!



## JayFox (23. Mai 2004)

*JayFox der Newbie erlernt Freehand MX*

Hi! Bin noch ein ziemlicher Neuling mit FH MX und will mich jetzt mal in den nächsten Monaten damit etwas genauer beschäftigen.
Also ich will einen Text in eine Schwungform bringen. Habe mal bei einem Freund gesehen, dass man den auf eine Linie legen kann und man den Text dann in einen Kreisbogen bringen kann.

Was muss ich dafür machen?

greetz vom JayFox


----------



## rAbIEs (24. Mai 2004)

Tag,

Also:
1. Schreibst du mal deinen Text.
2. Zeichnest du einen Pfad (Sei es nun ein Kreis, oder eine Linie ist egal)
3. Dann wählst du den Text und den Pfad aus. (Also 1. Text anklicken, 2. Shift-Taste drücken und den Pfad noch dazu auswählen.)
4. Dann gehst du im Menu "Text" auf "An Pfad anfügen\ausrichten".

Dann sollte die ganze Sache schon an den Pfad gebunden, d.h. gebogen sein.

greets,
rAbIEs.


----------



## JayFox (26. Mai 2004)

Jo DANke! Das hat schonmal geklappt!

Nochmal eine weitere Frage:
Könnt ihr mir mal sagen wie ich die Einstellung Höhe und Breite des leeren Blattes einstellen kann. Habe irgendwie nix gefunden. DANKE im Voraus!  

greetz vom JayFox




Achso, wenn ihr schonmal dabei seit irgendwelche billigen Fragen zu erklären.
Wie kann ich etwas ausschneiden. Habe bisher den richtigen Button noch nicht gefunden. *schäm*


greetz vom JayFox


----------



## rAbIEs (26. Mai 2004)

Hi,

Die Größe des leeren Blattes stellt man unter dem Feld "Dokument" ein. 
Dort kannst du dann Benutzerdefiniert wählen, und deine Arbeitsfläche, nach deinem Belieben einstellen.

Falls das Feld Properties bei Dir nicht eingeblendet ist:
Fenster -> Dokument.

post scriptum: Da, wo du Benutzerdefiniert einstellen kannst steht momentan wahrscheinlich als Format A4.


mit freundlichen Grüßen, 
rAbIEs.


----------

